# Interesting Musing about the FA Downtime



## DKitty (Sep 8, 2012)

-The FA Forums "Most Users Online" has broken the previous 2010 record today at 4:52pm with 4,454 users online.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha yes! We were discussing that in the GTWT thread.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 8, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Haha yes! We were discussing that in the GTWT thread.



Ironically I have been keeping track of that record for two years now, waiting to see if it EVER broke...I HAVE NO LIFE.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Ironically I have been keeping track of that record for two years now, waiting to see if it EVER broke...I HAVE NO LIFE.



It's okay those of us who are checking back every 10 minutes to see if the site is back up by hitting refresh on the tab to the left or right of this one are just as lifeless.


----------



## BRN (Sep 8, 2012)

Feel free to watch this, until your regular scheduled FA returns!


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2012)

Six....that is so mesmerizing.....I...just...can't...look away.....


----------



## DKitty (Sep 8, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> It's okay those of us who are checking back every 10 minutes to see if the site is back up by hitting refresh on the tab to the left or right of this one are just as lifeless.



Right now I'm DRAWING zeh pr0nz.


----------



## rednec0 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well instead of happening in July/August (when it usually happens) it happens in the middle of September. Interesting...


----------



## DKitty (Sep 8, 2012)

rednec0 said:


> Well instead of happening in July/August (when it usually happens) it happens in the middle of September. Interesting...



Eh, anything can happen on FA lol. Be prepared for the drama & the unpredictablity.


----------



## E1337ist (Sep 8, 2012)

I see I wasn't the only person who noticed that!


----------



## DKitty (Sep 8, 2012)

E1337ist said:


> I see I wasn't the only person who noticed that!



*Grins* A whole bunch did, apparently~


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Right now I'm DRAWING zeh pr0nz.


Sounds totally epic. I've been napping :3.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 8, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> It's okay those of us who are checking back every 10 minutes to see if the site is back up by hitting refresh on the tab to the left or right of this one are just as lifeless.



...

Yeah, I've been doing that for a while now. 

Now I feel like I've been called out on it. :v



Punnchy said:


> Sounds totally epic. I've been napping :3.



...that too.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 8, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> Sounds totally epic. I've been napping :3.



Also IMing on Yahoo, texting, & talking on the phone. I was gonna do GTalk too on eBuddy but time didn't permit. Listening to music on my phone will have to wait until tomorrow.

It's awesome having a no-contract unlimited plan for $50 a month with Net10~


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

Once it goes back online it's gonna be all slow or crash because people will flood it.
I is sad.


----------



## maxgoof (Sep 8, 2012)

THE SITE IS DOWN (click on it)


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Once it goes back online it's gonna be all slow or crash because people will flood it.
> I is sad.



Not if everyone doesn't know its there at the same time.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 8, 2012)

maxgoof said:


> THE SITE IS DOWN (click on it)



I knew the mainsite's downtime was notorious, but a parody song about it? Bahaha, I think we've achieved a new low here.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I knew the mainsite's downtime was notorious, but a parody song about it? Bahaha, I think we've achieved a new low here.



I'm just surprised that one wasn't done sooner


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> Not if everyone doesn't know its there at the same time.


 Someone will spill.


----------



## maxgoof (Sep 8, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I knew the mainsite's downtime was notorious, but a parody song about it? Bahaha, I think we've achieved a new low here.



It's not the only one.


----------



## NiGHTS4life (Sep 8, 2012)

This may sound weird but don't you think this outage might also have something to do with the Sonic artists?


----------



## Summercat (Sep 8, 2012)

NiGHTS4life said:


> This may sound weird but don't you think this outage might also have something to do with the Sonic artists?



Yes, we simulate hardware failures and take down the site all the time, at a drop of a hat, because of relatively minor drama issues.

All the time.

For those who are impared, the above was sarcasm. The answer is no.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

maxgoof said:


> It's not the only one.



LOL!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 8, 2012)

maxgoof said:


> It's not the only one.



I think we've found FA's theme song.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

maxgoof said:


> It's not the only one.





Cyanide_tiger said:


> I think we've found FA's theme song.



THIS, THIS, so much THIS!!!!


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

I just noticed something on the FA downtime page....



			
				furaffinity said:
			
		

> Fur Affinity has encountered a hardware problem. We are working to resolev the issue.
> For more information please check the Site Status forum.



Methinks that someone needs spell check


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

SIX said:


> Feel free to watch this, until your regular scheduled FA returns!



ROFL Six


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 8, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/vcGRe.png

Whoops.

Nice 'Emergency downtime' page.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

DarkMettaur said:


> http://i.imgur.com/vcGRe.png
> 
> Whoops.
> 
> Nice 'Emergency downtime' page.



Yeah, I caught that as well


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 8, 2012)

Probably just from people slamming that page.

Although the typo makes me giggle.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

That it does


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Someone will spill.


I wonder who..... I really do.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Refresh guys the new pic is hilarious http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o379/Yoshi5111/FA20Offline20page.png


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 8, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> I wonder who..... I really do.



Probably one of the clearly numerous people who are constantly refreshing the page? :v 

Anyways. 

*pulls up a chair* 

Since we're all going to be here a while, anyone want to play some card games? :V


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Refresh guys the new pic is hilarious http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o379/Yoshi5111/FA20Offline20page.png



This one is far more entertaining that the old one


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 8, 2012)

Look like the status topic was updated, folks.

Go to bed and stop hitting F5, you have another day of waiting.


----------



## Charem (Sep 8, 2012)

Thankfully, I've been busying myself enough today that I guess I have somewhat a life even with FA down.  :B  Assuming recording LP videos for YouTube counts.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like FA will be down for another 2-3 days based on this: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/124469-09-08-2012-Site-Downtime?p=3032086#post3032086

Until the overall time "B" is +/- 30 min from time "A" I calls it as I sees it


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Looks like FA will be down for another 2-3 days weeks months based on this: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/124469-09-08-2012-Site-Downtime?p=3032086#post3032086



Fix'd that for you


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Fix'd that for you



LOL!!! That may just happen


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Charem said:


> Thankfully, I've been busying myself enough today that I guess I have somewhat a life even with FA down.  :B  Assuming recording LP videos for YouTube counts.



I want to set record straight I have a life to keep me busy too but would love to chat with friends there my fellow meleon . And to answer your question yes it counts. I too will be recording for my channel after work of course.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Looks like FA will be down for another 2-3 days based on this: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/124469-09-08-2012-Site-Downtime?p=3032086#post3032086
> 
> Until the overall time "B" is +/- 30 min from time "A" I calls it as I sees it



I just read it and RAID architecture is designed to keep the system running in the event of one HD in the RAID server failing. Mirroring concept. Unless FA used an older RAID system this would be so. Just something seems off on that being why it crashed. Been working with servers for years and never seen this problem with RAID. I guess count myself lucky X3


----------



## GamerFox (Sep 8, 2012)

It failed because Neer can't hire competent sysadmins.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I just read it and RAID architecture is designed to keep the system running in the event of one HD in the RAID server failing. Mirroring concept. Unless FA used an older RAID system this would be so. Just something seems off on that being why it crashed. Been working with servers for years and never seen this problem with RAID. I guess count myself lucky X3



I agree, tho I don't work on servers (I want to), something sounds fishy here


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

GamerFox said:


> It failed because Neer can't hire competent sysadmins.



Thats a little harsh.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 8, 2012)

This is the day when all the old mainsite people come back on the forums. 

These comings are very rare.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Aetius said:


> This is the day when all the old mainsite people come back on the forums.
> 
> These comings are very rare.



How so?


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I agree, tho I don't work on servers (I want to), something sounds fishy here



Just throwing this out there but probably only had one HD as a mirror. Its not common practice anymore but RAID 5 is best in my opinion. Never have too many mirrored drives. 

Also bet they are Western Digital HDs lol. They fail from the slightest amount of heat


----------



## Aetius (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> How so?



People with really old faf accounts or are not as active.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Just throwing this out there but probably only had one HD as a mirror. Its not common practice anymore but RAID 5 is best in my opinion. Never have too many mirrored drives.
> 
> Also bet they are Western Digital HDs lol. They fail from the slightest amount of heat



Yeah, and as I am designing my next desktop, I am needing two different raids as I will be running solid state drives for booting and about 10-16 4TB spin drives for storage (tower is going to be both the home network system and home entertainment system)



Aetius said:


> People with really old faf accounts or are not as active.



Part of the problem with those of us with the old FAF accounts leaving here is because of trolling and the distinct lack of the admins not punishing the trolls for their attacks but punishing those who were the targets of the troll's attacks.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Perhaps a donation poll should be made to help fund better servers. They just tweeted they want better DB servers. Wonder what the cost is of the servers that would be best for FA. 

Just throwing it out there. If everyone is so concerned over a few days without access to this site why not help fund a solution? What is there like thousands of FA users? Imagine what only a few bucks a piece would amount to.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 8, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Perhaps a donation poll should be made to help fund better servers. They just tweeted they want better DB servers. Wonder what the cost is of the servers that would be best for FA.
> 
> Just throwing it out there. If everyone is so concerned over a few days without access to this site why not help fund a solution? What is there like thousands of FA users? Imagine what only a few bucks a piece would amount to.



The servers are fine.

Most the downtimes are because the software is ancient as tits and they can't seem to keep coders without running them out/pissing them off.

This was just a random hard drive failure. Happens occasionally to all websites.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Yeah, and as I am designing my next desktop, I am needing two different raids as I will be running solid state drives for booting and about 10-16 4TB spin drives for storage (tower is going to be both the home network system and home entertainment system)
> 
> Highly recommend Seagate all the way for your HD needs or use a cloud OS. Otherwise I stil lbig fan of Windows Server 2008


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 8, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Ainoko said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and as I am designing my next desktop, I am needing two different raids as I will be running solid state drives for booting and about 10-16 4TB spin drives for storage (tower is going to be both the home network system and home entertainment system)
> ...


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Ainoko said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and as I am designing my next desktop, I am needing two different raids as I will be running solid state drives for booting and about 10-16 4TB spin drives for storage (tower is going to be both the home network system and home entertainment system)
> ...


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

DarkMettaur said:


> Quilmeleon said:
> 
> 
> > Seagate?
> ...


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Part of the problem with those of us with the old FAF accounts leaving here is because of trolling and the distinct lack of the admins not punishing the trolls for their attacks but punishing those who were the targets of the troll's attacks.




I've found little use for this forum because of some of the trollish behavior, but seeing as I like forums and the main site is down, I might as well post a little and ignore the few trolls that are still here (still trolls, in my opinion).


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

DarkMettaur said:


> The servers are fine.
> 
> Most the downtimes are because the software is ancient as tits and they can't seem to keep coders without running them out/pissing them off.
> 
> This was just a random hard drive failure. Happens occasionally to all websites.



Here is the Tweet 

*@furaffinity: For those asking "why not redundancy" we've been trying to save up  to procure a new DB server, but we lack funding. It's on our wish list.

*


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> I've found little use for this forum because of some of the trollish behavior, but seeing as I like forums and the main site is down, I might as well post a little and ignore the few trolls that are still here (still trolls, in my opinion).



It seems that the trolls have been quiet or have been driven off, so it might be worth coming back to the forums in the future


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

DarkMettaur said:


> Quilmeleon said:
> 
> 
> > Seagate?
> ...


----------



## Charem (Sep 8, 2012)

That's nice the trolls have died down around here.  And I do indeed count as one of those people who never come around FAF normally.  X3  BECAUSE of said trolls.  Last time I was here, I tried to open a both-sided debate on a topic and then proceeded to get people attacking me left and right for my opinion.  Immaturity much...

On another topic, FA's Sonic art issue and downtime event has jointedly caused a lot of journals to pop up on InkBunny about how much FA sucks and how much IB rules.  (Not that these kinds of journals are anything NEW; just that the newest 'batch' has come in.)  Is anybody besides me getting utterly sick of these 'preaching to the choir' journals other than me?  I mean, they often do point out legitimate problems with FA, but even so, they seem so pointless.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Well overall this would explain the slowed performance problems. Was forewarning to this. They will fix it. Just have to be patient. I will treat this as a well needed break X3


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Charem said:


> That's nice the trolls have died down around here.  And I do indeed count as one of those people who never come around FAF normally.  X3  BECAUSE of said trolls.  Last time I was here, I tried to open a both-sided debate on a topic and then proceeded to get people attacking me left and right for my opinion.  Immaturity much...
> 
> On another topic, FA's Sonic art issue and downtime event has jointedly caused a lot of journals to pop up on InkBunny about how much FA sucks and how much IB rules.  Is anybody besides me getting utterly sick of these 'preaching to the choir' journals other than me?  I mean, they often do point out legitimate problems with FA, but even so, they seem so pointless.



Said journals are pissing me off. Had one bragging about it wishing FA dead. https://inkbunny.net/journalview.php?id=51515  . I am blocking each user on IB that posts such things. Such acts are unbecoming of a mature human let alone of a furry.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Charem said:


> That's nice the trolls have died down around here.  And I do indeed count as one of those people who never come around FAF normally.  X3  BECAUSE of said trolls.  Last time I was here, I tried to open a both-sided debate on a topic and then proceeded to get people attacking me left and right for my opinion.  Immaturity much...
> 
> On another topic, FA's Sonic art issue and downtime event has jointedly caused a lot of journals to pop up on InkBunny about how much FA sucks and how much IB rules.  (Not that these kinds of journals are anything NEW; just that the newest 'batch' has come in.)  Is anybody besides me getting utterly sick of these 'preaching to the choir' journals other than me?  I mean, they often do point out legitimate problems with FA, but even so, they seem so pointless.



I agree, I am getting tired of the sonic journals myself. Right now there is only one sonic artist on FA that I watch because I enjoy his art, NMAC1983


----------



## Aetius (Sep 8, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Said journals are pissing me off. Had one bragging about it wishing FA dead. https://inkbunny.net/journalview.php?id=51515  . I am blocking each user on IB that posts such things. Such acts are unbecoming of a mature human let alone of a furry.



I take it to the next level and block the entire site. FA is good enough.


----------



## RottenNekomata (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I agree, I am getting tired of the sonic journals myself. Right now there is only one sonic artist on FA that I watch because I enjoy his art, NMAC1983



I personally have no issues with sonic mature artwork or any adult art as long as they don't look like kids. As for NMAC1983, I'll have to watch him once FA is back up and running.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

RottenNekomata said:


> I personally have no issues with sonic mature artwork or any adult art as long as they don't look like kids. As for NMAC1983, I'll have to watch him once FA is back up and running.



If there was a way I can share one of his sonic pics, I think you would agree that he is worth watching.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I take it to the next level and block the entire site. FA is good enough.



Have friends there that do not post on FA. I find art there FA banned under new AUP. To each their own though


----------



## Kaeko (Sep 8, 2012)

Charem said:


> That's nice the trolls have died down around here.  And I do indeed count as one of those people who never come around FAF normally.  X3  BECAUSE of said trolls.  Last time I was here, I tried to open a both-sided debate on a topic and then proceeded to get people attacking me left and right for my opinion.  Immaturity much...
> 
> On another topic, FA's Sonic art issue and downtime event has jointedly caused a lot of journals to pop up on InkBunny about how much FA sucks and how much IB rules.  (Not that these kinds of journals are anything NEW; just that the newest 'batch' has come in.)  Is anybody besides me getting utterly sick of these 'preaching to the choir' journals other than me?  I mean, they often do point out legitimate problems with FA, but even so, they seem so pointless.



i agree..if you like a site better stop complaining and go migrate with the flock...


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

RottenNekomata said:


> I personally have no issues with sonic mature artwork or any adult art as long as they don't look like kids. As for NMAC1983, I'll have to watch him once FA is back up and running.



This is one of few reasons I went to IB. I not a big fan of Sonic but I am a Tails fan and can only find art of Tails there from what I seen . I still prefer FA. I know more people here.


----------



## RottenNekomata (Sep 8, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Have friends there that do not post on FA. I find art there FA banned under new AUP. To each their own though



You mean the AUP that was last changed July 27, 2012?


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

No this one was some time last year.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> This is one of few reasons I went to IB. I not a big fan of Sonic but I am a Tails fan and can only find art of Tails there from what I seen . I still prefer FA. I know more people here.





RottenNekomata said:


> You mean the AUP that was last changed July 27, 2012?



For the two of you here are a couple of my favorite pics done by NMAC1983:

http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1337298821nmac1983_consequence_web.jpg
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1313534468nmac1983_at_worlds_end_web.jpg
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1327047801nmac1983_sping_in_step_web_wm.jpg
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1323121217nmac1983_break_you_web_wm.jpg
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1295050548nmac1983_inner_cataclysm_web.jpg
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1294789030nmac1983_sally_rebuild-copy.jpg &
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1294788906nmac1983_cybersally_web.jpg


----------



## RottenNekomata (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> For the two of you here are a couple of my favorite pics done by NMAC1983:
> 
> http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1337298821nmac1983_consequence_web.jpg
> http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1313534468nmac1983_at_worlds_end_web.jpg
> ...




Oh snap! That is amazing and yes absolutely worth watching.

P.S. to whomever linked those two songs I have them on loop.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> For the two of you here are a couple of my favorite pics done by NMAC1983:
> 
> http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1337298821nmac1983_consequence_web.jpg
> http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/1313534468nmac1983_at_worlds_end_web.jpg
> ...



Oh wow. Amazing art


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

RottenNekomata said:


> Oh snap! That is amazing and yes absolutely worth watching.
> 
> P.S. to whomever linked those two songs I have them on loop.



Yeah, not much of a sonic fan myself, but Nmac's style is way more to my liking

I know the last link was submitted be the creator himself, Maxgoof


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Oh wow. Amazing art



Yeah it is and as I said to RottenNekomata, not much of a sonic fan myself, but Nmac's style is way more to my liking


----------



## brine (Sep 9, 2012)

they need a server for READ-only mode like last time... they should test that thing regularly...
i'm dissapointed because they spent over $7,000 a year ago, this shouldn't be happening~


 but yeah in the down time i'm drawing, finishing up some stuff. =3


----------



## ravewulf (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Never had a Seagate fail on me. I destroy them before they die on me to protect any leftover bytes of data when I upgrade. Had 4 WD, 3 Hitachi, and 4 Toshiba HD all die on me within 6 months of buying them. I currently have 20 running Seagate HD drives between my 3 laptops( 2 portable externals), server, and 5 (2 drives each) desktops and no failures. Occasional virus makes some troubles but thats it. Seagate all the way for me. Oh btw 15 of them never shut down except for a occasional reboot.



These days it's less about brand and more about specific batches (or more commonly how they are handled). I've only got WD drives and none of them have failed (the oldest is a 500 GB Blue drive from Jan. 2007). I tend to cycle my drives with the newest becoming primary drives and older ones as storage (for my audio/video library) and backup drives.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 9, 2012)

Personally I love it when the mainsite goes down because this board goes a little crazy


----------



## Arcsol (Sep 9, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Personally I love it when the mainsite goes down because this board goes a little crazy


 I'm assuming it brings the forums alive doesnt it? Lol


----------



## GamerFox (Sep 9, 2012)

Five months... five long months...


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 9, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Personally I love it when the mainsite goes down because this board goes a little crazy



I think this may be the first time I have seen the mainsite go down and not see the FAF and FA Mainsiters clash over in R&R or OT.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 9, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> I think this may be the first time I have seen the mainsite go down and not see the FAF and FA Mainsiters clash over in R&R or OT.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge4aPZrjLc0 <--My instant thoughts.


----------



## aquavixen (Sep 9, 2012)

GamerFox said:


> It failed because Neer can't hire competent sysadmins.



You say this as if neer actually -PAYS- anyone to work for him.  It's common knowledge by now that neer spends so much money on booze and electronic toys. He couldn't afford to pay anyone for even an hour of work on this site.  The only logical conclusion would be neer must have some kind of horrible dirt holding over top of yak's head because what sane person would help admin this website for so long without pay?

Also this is one of the few websites on the internet with this large of user volume that can't go more than 12 months without a serious system failure or crash.  Let's not forget the private messages (notes) that were leaked to the internet by the thousands several months back due to poor security measures on the website (or lack of any at all).


----------



## Summercat (Sep 9, 2012)

aquavixen said:


> Let's not forget the private messages (notes) that were leaked to the internet by the thousands several months back due to poor security measures on the website (or lack of any at all).



You mean the ones from Christmas 2010? :v


----------



## Wet Coyote (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.coyoteridgefilms.com/images/fa20.png


----------



## Summercat (Sep 9, 2012)

Wet Coyote said:


> http://www.coyoteridgefilms.com/images/fa20.png



I admit it.

I giggled.


----------



## ArtemisZiebenwolf (Sep 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> Feel free to watch this, until your regular scheduled FA returns!


YAAAAY!!!
AGAIN!!
AGAIN!!
*applause*


----------



## aquavixen (Sep 9, 2012)

Summercat said:


> You mean the ones from Christmas 2010? :v



Something like that.  We have to remind the public every so often, neer was so good at covering it up that most folks today don't know it ever happened.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 9, 2012)

aquavixen said:


> Something like that.  We have to remind the public every so often, neer was so good at covering it up that most folks today don't know it ever happened.



You mean, people forget old news?

GASP! STOP THE PRESSES.

Next you'll tell me that Bill Clinton won in '92!


----------



## ArtemisZiebenwolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Summercat said:


> You mean, people forget old news?
> 
> GASP! STOP THE PRESSES.
> 
> Next you'll tell me that Bill Clinton won in '92!


and Snape killed Dumbledore?


----------



## Summercat (Sep 9, 2012)

ArtemisZiebenwolf said:


> and Snape killed Dumbledore?



GODDAMNIT


----------



## ArtemisZiebenwolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Summercat said:


> GODDAMNIT


OH WHOOPS SORRY.
At least I didn't tell you that the ship sank at the ending of the movie Titanic---

.... Oops.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 9, 2012)

ArtemisZiebenwolf said:


> OH WHOOPS SORRY.
> AT LEAST I DIDN'T TELL YOU THAT THE SHIP SANK IN THE ENDING OF THE MOVIE TITANIC---
> 
> FUCK.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Well, at least I have my new Medal of Honor game. It's about World War 2! I really hope that I get to beat the Nazis, I don't want them taking over the world D:


----------



## ArtemisZiebenwolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Summercat said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> Well, at least I have my new Medal of Honor game. It's about World War 2! I really hope that I get to beat the Nazis, I don't want them taking over the world D:


*gasp* you get to fight the Japanese, too!
(If it's the MoH I'm thinking of.)


----------



## Wet Coyote (Sep 9, 2012)

Summercat said:


> I admit it.
> 
> I giggled.



If you cannot laugh at life, much less "online life" Then there is no hope.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

ravewulf said:


> These days it's less about brand and more about specific batches (or more commonly how they are handled). I've only got WD drives and none of them have failed (the oldest is a 500 GB Blue drive from Jan. 2007). I tend to cycle my drives with the newest becoming primary drives and older ones as storage (for my audio/video library) and backup drives.



You have been lucky. I had a 250 WD crash on me while in middle of rendering a video. Lost everything. I too recycle mine when I can. All my current externals are old internal drives. Problem is I need bigger storage just for backups. I never keep anything on the OS drive. This way OS dies I not lose my data and I can move that shared drive to a new PC in event of a failure on that tower. Its all about personal preference. I learned hard way cheaper is not always better when it comes to HDs. RAM is another story though.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Wowzers, I go to sleep & my thread booms! And heard the site's gonna be down for another couple days too? Well since it's a Sunday morning EST...

Good morning everybody btw~


----------



## Lei-Lani (Sep 9, 2012)

Maybe this crash is just S'A'Alis' way of saying goodbye... 

We'll miss you, hon. :-sad::cry:


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Lei-Lani said:


> Maybe this crash is just S'A'Alis' way of saying goodbye...
> 
> We'll miss you, hon. :-sad::cry:



Wait, the site's not PERMANENTLY shut down if that's what you mean.


----------



## DiabloDragon (Sep 9, 2012)

Morning dear!


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

DiabloDragon said:


> Morning dear!



Morning hun! I see you also have a Yahoo IM lol~


----------



## Lei-Lani (Sep 9, 2012)

Nooo, that's not what I mean... lol... I'm just saying, maybe the big guy wanted to have a little last bit of mischief in the guise of his true spirit... *^^*



DKitty said:


> Wait, the site's not PERMANENTLY shut down if that's what you mean.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Lei-Lani said:


> Nooo, that's not what I mean... lol... I'm just saying, maybe the big guy wanted to have a little last bit of mischief in the guise of his true spirit... *^^*



Nah, I doubt he'd purposefully sabotage his own hardware & database drives like that. That's over $10k+ down the drain. As a computer tech in the works, I would NEVER EVER do that kind of shit, unless I had a mental breakdown of some sorts.

...actually it would be the biggest mental relapse of history imo where I would not have taken my meds in days, gone through SERIOUS IRL drama, & where I am on the brink of insanity pretty much...yeah, I think I would then purposefully sabotage all my electronics.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Nah, I doubt he'd purposefully sabotage his own hardware & database drives like that. That's over $10k+ down the drain. As a computer tech in the works, I would NEVER EVER do that kind of shit, unless I had a mental breakdown of some sorts.
> 
> ...actually it would be the biggest mental relapse of history imo where I would not have taken my meds in days, gone through SERIOUS IRL drama, & where I am on the brink of insanity pretty much...yeah, I think I would then purposefully sabotage all my electronics.



I would like to chime in and say I protect my computer hardware more vigorously than I do my wallet. Thats how important that invest is to us computer geeks and I know its just as important to Dragoneer when it comes to his server and website.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I would like to chime in and say I protect my computer hardware more vigorously than I do my wallet. Thats how important that invest is to us computer geeks and I know its just as important to Dragoneer when it comes to his server and website.



Trust me, my LG900G is all I got atm since my laptop died last year in a thunderstorm. I freak out if even the SLIGHTEST thing bugs out on it, & it's my literally my baby & my lifeline T^T.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Trust me, my LG900G is all I got atm since my laptop died last year in a thunderstorm. I freak out if even the SLIGHTEST thing bugs out on it, & it's my literally my baby & my lifeline T^T.



I know the feeling. Before I amassed these computers (thanks to my work and degree field) I had a 2003 DELL and it crashed a lot. I still freak out even though I have back-ups. I admit I cried when my HD crashed that one time. 

I am even afraid to do the OS updates on my Bold 9900. I fear it might error out and render the phone useless. Chances are slim but as you said when its your only lifeline. 75 hours a week my phone is my computer X3


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

My laptop...Windows 7 Ultimate & it was a Compaq Presario, a gift from a non-fur in Charlotte I met on DeviantArt. He was a huge big buck-making computer tech & made computers, he also designed websites & did graphic arts...sadly he had a terrible mental breakdown last year, left DA & all his friends, & got back with his ex-wife & started doing jewelry-making as his main passion instead of computer engineering. Of course that included me...


----------



## Teal (Sep 9, 2012)

So I wake up, see it's still down and it might be a few _days _before it's fixed. 

*cries*


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry ot hear that and I steer clear of anything that has the word "Compaq" in it. Just a personal preference. Sad to see a talented individual leave the field. I too have pondered leaving it. Granted I have a little freedom on my job but not had a day off in 40 days now. Not one expected till December 25. Thats why many not survive in this field. Pay is appealing if willing to deal with long hours in the beginning. 

Hope you find a new PC soon. I recommend DELL always. Again just a preference.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> So I wake up, see it's still down and it might be a few _days _before it's fixed.
> 
> *cries*



I would sadly say not be surprised if its down for an entire week. Worse case scenario from my viewpoint.


----------



## nrr (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> You have been lucky. I had a 250 WD crash on me while in middle of rendering a video. Lost everything. I too recycle mine when I can. All my current externals are old internal drives. Problem is I need bigger storage just for backups. I never keep anything on the OS drive. This way OS dies I not lose my data and I can move that shared drive to a new PC in event of a failure on that tower. Its all about personal preference. I learned hard way cheaper is not always better when it comes to HDs. RAM is another story though.



You know what works amazingly well for backups even with really absurdly cheap disks? Buy your disks in triples (or buy just two more of the same disk you're already using), keep two in external enclosures, `rsync -axAX /. /mnt/backup/.` to one every single night when you go to sleep and `rsync -axAX /. /mnt/backup/.` to the other every payday. Keep the payday disk in your desk at work, and keep the daily disk in your nightstand.

If you're using RAID, you should already have an appropriate backup system to cope with the possible stupid amount of storage you're using. Stop ricing out your kit.

I've done this for the past seven years or so, and I've not lost any more than a few hours' data even despite the multitude of disk crashes I've endured. See disk has crashed, power off, swap disks, power back on, junk crashed disk, buy new disk, do the `sfdisk` dance to kick the partition table over, initialize filesystems, `rsync -axAX /. /mnt/backup/.`, done. I can boot off my backups (bonus), and I know immediately when my backups aren't viable for restoring from a crash (double bonus).

Disks are things that have lifespans roughly equivalent to that of a (useful) mouse. Learn to live with this fact. Brand has nothing to do with the price of tea in China as far as desktop hardware goes.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Sorry ot hear that and I steer clear of anything that has the word "Compaq" in it. Just a personal preference. Sad to see a talented individual leave the field. I too have pondered leaving it. Granted I have a little freedom on my job but not had a day off in 40 days now. Not one expected till December 25. Thats why many not survive in this field. Pay is appealing if willing to deal with long hours in the beginning.
> 
> Hope you find a new PC soon. I recommend DELL always. Again just a preference.



Since I have a fixed income I'm looking at high GB netbooks with good memory & a webcam/mic combo. Any suggestions?



Quilmeleon said:


> I would sadly say not be surprised if its down for an entire week. Worse case scenario from my viewpoint.



More drawing if that happens & I need to practice my goals of nude/erotic art anyways. Btw I'm on Yahoo & logging on GTalk atm~


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

nrr said:


> You know what works amazingly well for backups even with really absurdly cheap disks? Buy your disks in triples (or buy just two more of the same disk you're already using), keep two in external enclosures, `rsync -axAX /. /mnt/backup/.` to one every single night when you go to sleep and `rsync -axAX /. /mnt/backup/.` to the other every payday. Keep the payday disk in your desk at work, and keep the daily disk in your nightstand.
> 
> If you're using RAID, you should already have an appropriate backup system to cope with the possible stupid amount of storage you're using. Stop ricing out your kit.
> 
> ...



Just curious, would you recommend an online back-up storage site or an USB storage flashdrive in case your PC dies/crashes?


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Just curious, would you recommend an online back-up storage site or an USB storage flashdrive in case your PC dies/crashes?



Both. One thing I learned is never have too much for backups. You can always save it to a Cloud and access it anywhere. Google and Microsoft offer such services. And to those who read this its not a rain cloud. Its internet storage basically. 

Carbonite is well recommended if you go online route only.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Since I have a fixed income I'm looking at high GB netbooks with good memory & a webcam/mic combo. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> More drawing if that happens & I need to practice my goals of nude/erotic art anyways. Btw I'm on Yahoo & logging on GTalk atm~



Go to different sites and check options. I highly recommend buying a portable external USB drive to keep your files on. Keep as little as possible on the computer drive. I still say DELL. My DELL laptop has all that you mentioned. 1TB HD (still 87% empty mind you), HD Webcam/Mic, SD card slot, 8GB RAM, Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. You can customize to your hearts content for DELL. I find them cheaper than HP. Only thing I hate is they tend to use WD Hard Drives so I get lowest HD they have, buy my own Seagate 1 to 2 TB drive, then clone the OS or fresh install


I do not have Yahoo or Google Talk. Eats up my internet GB quickly. I limited at work to 3GB a month.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Both. One thing I learned is never have too much for backups. You can always save it to a Cloud and access it anywhere. Google and Microsoft offer such services. And to those who read this its not a rain cloud. Its internet storage basically.
> 
> Carbonite is well recommended if you go online route only.



Oh nice! I've heard about Carbonite. Though some some online back-ups require monthly fees directly from a bank account or something...ugh, I really can't handle that kind of hassle draining my budget ><


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Go to different sites and check options. I highly recommend buying a portable external USB drive to keep your files on. Keep as little as possible on the computer drive. I still say DELL. My DELL laptop has all that you mentioned. 1TB HD (still 87% empty mind you), HD Webcam/Mic, SD card slot, 8GB RAM, Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. You can customize to your hearts content for DELL. I find them cheaper than HP. Only thing I hate is they tend to use WD Hard Drives so I get lowest HD they have, buy my own Seagate 1 to 2 TB drive, then clone the OS or fresh install
> 
> 
> I do not have Yahoo or Google Talk. Eats up my internet GB quickly. I limited at work to 3GB a month.



I shall look for that then! Now I believe you must have a internet provider that gives you only 3GB a month or do you only limit yourself to that?


----------



## BRN (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Go to different sites and check options. I highly recommend buying a portable external USB drive to keep your files on. Keep as little as possible on the computer drive. I still say DELL. My DELL laptop has all that you mentioned. 1TB HD (still 87% empty mind you), HD Webcam/Mic, SD card slot, 8GB RAM, Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. You can customize to your hearts content for DELL. I find them cheaper than HP. Only thing I hate is they tend to use WD Hard Drives so I get lowest HD they have, buy my own Seagate 1 to 2 TB drive, then clone the OS or fresh install
> 
> 
> I do not have Yahoo or Google Talk. Eats up my internet GB quickly. I limited at work to 3GB a month.


I'm a social networker and I use IMs frequently with microphone and camera, not to mention a hobbyist gamer who downloads games through online CDNs like Steam. Not to mention that I download everything straight to /Desktop and keep it there forever. 

I was always doomed. ;0;


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> I'm a social networker and I use IMs frequently with microphone and camera, not to mention a hobbyist gamer who downloads games through online CDNs like Steam. Not to mention that I download everything straight to /Desktop and keep it there forever.
> 
> I was always doomed. ;0;



I am in calls every night on Skype with close friends using my webcam and microphone too. Just not use it at work ever. 


I used to do that till I lost 400GB of videos, music, and pictures (of my family mostly), and worst of all my school data for the last 3 terms at that time. Granted I now know how to recover the lost data if its on the OS drive but its a royal pain to keep each laptop in sync with the other. Easier to just use one, or many, portable drives to take with you. 

I am sure you make DVD data discs often? I know I do.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 9, 2012)

I noticed the increase in traffic, the increase in forum posting wasn't as drastic luckily. =P


----------



## BRN (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I am in calls every night on Skype with close friends using my webcam and microphone too. Just not use it at work ever.
> 
> used to do that till I lost 400GB of videos, music, and pictures (of my family mostly), and worst of all my school data for the last 3 terms at that time. Granted I now know how to recover the lost data if its on the OS drive but its a royal pain to keep each laptop in sync with the other. Easier to just use one, or many, portable drives to take with you.
> 
> I am sure you make DVD data discs often? I know I do.


At work, I don't have a chance; our laptops are encrypted with a bespoke encryption, only allowing company-validated ware to be readable; not to mention flash sticks requiring the same encryption. 

But at home I'm a conscientious guy who makes backups on USB, and who utilises internet clouds to store files and images if they're even modestly important. It's just that I never actually delete anything else until I'm sure I won't ever even want it, so my HDD is stuffed. I imagine my HDD hates me; but that's alright. I could format my computer tonight and not feel like I'd lost anything. Just my porn folder, I guess.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> At work, I don't have a chance; our laptops are encrypted with a bespoke encryption, only allowing company-validated ware to be readable; not to mention flash sticks requiring the same encryption.
> 
> But at home I'm a conscientious guy who makes backups on USB, and who utilises internet clouds to store files and images if they're even modestly important. It's just that I never actually delete anything else until I'm sure I won't ever even want it, so my HDD is stuffed. I imagine my HDD hates me; but that's alright. I could format my computer tonight and not feel like I'd lost anything. Just my porn folder, I guess.



I love your place of employment. I been fighting for those restrictions at mine for security purposes. The viruses I have to deal with due to our employees on FB and other sites. 

X3 your as bad as me. My storage drive on my desktop I use most often is pretty full too. Oh and my porn folder is backed up on countless places and heavily encrypted X3. My data left the cloud. My head was taking up all the space


----------



## BRN (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I love your place of employment. I been fighting for those restrictions at mine for security purposes. The viruses I have to deal with due to our employees on FB and other sites.
> 
> X3 your as bad as me. My storage drive on my desktop I use most often is pretty full too. Oh and my porn folder is backed up on countless places and heavily encrypted X3. My data left the cloud. My head was taking up all the space


I'm really pleased with it, yeah. Like, I understand exactly why company property needs these safeguards -- the number of folks who fall for that Nigerian Prince email... 

Ahaha, I've been told I'm pretty terrible for never clearing anything out. ;~; But I organise folders instinctively, and it just makes things easy for me to know everything's there. Especially if I'm looking for something particular, RE porn. :V

But yeah, if you've got that kind of influence in the workplace with your tech, what is you do? Tech support?


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I am in calls every night on Skype with close friends using my webcam and microphone too. Just not use it at work ever.
> 
> 
> I used to do that till I lost 400GB of videos, music, and pictures (of my family mostly), and worst of all my school data for the last 3 terms at that time. Granted I now know how to recover the lost data if its on the OS drive but its a royal pain to keep each laptop in sync with the other. Easier to just use one, or many, portable drives to take with you.
> ...





Quilmeleon said:


> I love your place of employment. I been fighting for those restrictions at mine for security purposes. The viruses I have to deal with due to our employees on FB and other sites.
> 
> X3 your as bad as me. My storage drive on my desktop I use most often is pretty full too. Oh and my porn folder is backed up on countless places and heavily encrypted X3. My data left the cloud. My head was taking up all the space



Ugh, I need something to do atm...*thinks*


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> I'm really pleased with it, yeah. Like, I understand exactly why company property needs these safeguards -- the number of folks who fall for that Nigerian Prince email...
> 
> Ahaha, I've been told I'm pretty terrible for never clearing anything out. ;~; But I organise folders instinctively, and it just makes things easy for me to know everything's there. Especially if I'm looking for something particular, RE porn. :V
> 
> But yeah, if you've got that kind of influence in the workplace with your tech, what is you do? Tech support?



The big reason is 90% of computer issue and data loss is employee, aka user, caused. But your right it could get annoying. 

If you saw my organization you would slap me. For example, my pokemon folder is broken down to each type, then one folder for each pokemon. Some folders only have one pic in them ^^;; 

I am the on call tech, plus i maintain the network, data backup, databases, etc. I did a major overhaul of everything 7 months ago and only problem I had is flooding and lightning strike. Thus unless there is a problem I do financial paperwork for the company. Its kidn of fun. I learn the business end while still using my degree. Experience for future jobs  . I have that influence because I am the tech lol. The owner is so frugal though he never believes it to be an issue. All well job security for when system breaks or fails to run


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Ugh, I need something to do atm...*thinks*




Lawls. Sorry if we made you uncomfortable ^^;;


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> The big reason is 90% of computer issue and data loss is employee, aka user, caused. But your right it could get annoying.
> 
> If you saw my organization you would slap me. For example, my pokemon folder is broken down to each type, then one folder for each pokemon. Some folders only have one pic in them ^^;;
> 
> I am the on call tech, plus i maintain the network, data backup, databases, etc. I did a major overhaul of everything 7 months ago and only problem I had is flooding and lightning strike. Thus unless there is a problem I do financial paperwork for the company. Its kidn of fun. I learn the business end while still using my degree. Experience for future jobs  . I have that influence because I am the tech lol. The owner is so frugal though he never believes it to be an issue. All well job security for when system breaks or fails to run



Damn, I would love to get a job where I am utilizing my bachelors degree right now despite most of my knowledge is just theory. I want something that is hands on where I can learn the theory, apply the theory and have fun doing the job.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Damn, I would love to get a job where I am utilizing my bachelors degree right now despite most of my knowledge is just theory. I want something that is hands on where I can learn the theory, apply the theory and have fun doing the job.


I got lucky. My mother knew someone so I will not brag over my job. I spent 2 years looking. Do not give up the search. Hospitals and Casino's are places to go. They never going away. Hands on experience would be nice. I was thrown into the fire and Professors were no help in class sadly. Luckily Amazon sells all the books I need X3


----------



## nrr (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I love your place of employment. I been fighting for those restrictions at mine for security purposes. The viruses I have to deal with due to our employees on FB and other sites.



You'd love mine then. We're allowed to run what we want, how we want, as long as it doesn't interfere with business operations. Since my group is comprised entirely of technical people, the thing that comes up most often is what someone's done to their shell prompt.

Most of us run Macs. I have an HP Elitebook 8440p running Linux.


----------



## BRN (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> The big reason is 90% of computer issue and data loss is employee, aka user, caused. But your right it could get annoying.
> 
> If you saw my organization you would slap me. For example, my pokemon folder is broken down to each type, then one folder for each pokemon. Some folders only have one pic in them ^^;;
> 
> I am the on call tech, plus i maintain the network, data backup, databases, etc. I did a major overhaul of everything 7 months ago and only problem I had is flooding and lightning strike. Thus unless there is a problem I do financial paperwork for the company. Its kidn of fun. I learn the business end while still using my degree. Experience for future jobs  . I have that influence because I am the tech lol. The owner is so frugal though he never believes it to be an issue. All well job security for when system breaks or fails to run



"So I downloaded this video codec from an advertisement to play free movies with .exe extensions..."

Bwah, not the worst I've seen. I know a guy who sorts by Pokemon, by gender, and then by content. There's a lot of redundancy. =p Me? I'm a fan of the "slap it all in one place"~

Nice! It's sweet you get to use your degree in an interesting job. I'm in Consultancy, for our enterprise risk services department. Computing's a hobby, but I've never got much of an education on it; if I worked in Testing, I'd get a lot more opportunity to handle tech, but that'll come later.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I got lucky. My mother knew someone so I will not brag over my job. I spent 2 years looking. Do not give up the search. Hospitals and Casino's are places to go. They never going away. Hands on experience would be nice. I was thrown into the fire and Professors were no help in class sadly. Luckily Amazon sells all the books I need X3



I've only had my degree three months, but I haven't given up. Been dropping my resume with civil service, local and state governments and anywhere else that I can use my degree for. Tho I can say I am trying to get a job working with my Achilles's heel, Linux (I barely passed those classes and I want to improve in that area hence wanting to get a job in that market).


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Lawls. Sorry if we made you uncomfortable ^^;;



Nah you guys didn't. Just bored atm &...other things on my mind too.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

nrr said:


> You'd love mine then. We're allowed to run what we want, how we want, as long as it doesn't interfere with business operations. Since my group is comprised entirely of technical people, the thing that comes up most often is what someone's done to their shell prompt.
> 
> Most of us run Macs. I have an HP Elitebook 8440p running Linux.



So much freedom X3. I am the only male in my office so removing FB would cause a revolt probably. Consider yourself lucky. I am the only one at my job with a degree. When it comes to computers they are all idiots. 

Yeah I will not let a Mac soil my network. I block their Iphones from access the routers wireless by blocking their MAC Addresses. One of my Toshiba notebooks runs Ubuntu. Its a nice OS but still too limited for my needs. I only use it to play around and mess with the code to learn it more.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I've only had my degree three months, but I haven't given up. Been dropping my resume with civil service, local and state governments and anywhere else that I can use my degree for. Tho I can say I am trying to get a job working with my Achilles's heel, Linux (I barely passed those classes and I want to improve in that area hence wanting to get a job in that market).



I must admit those were my toughest courses as well. I got bored quickly. I have no intention in working with Linux or Solaris systems. CISCO is my main focus lately that and this fad of cloud computing.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I must admit those were my toughest courses as well. I got bored quickly. I have no intention in working with Linux or Solaris systems. CISCO is my main focus lately that and this fad of cloud computing.



Yeah, what I think is funny is that my career counselor thinks that I am crazy wanting to get a job working in areas that I am weak in despite me telling her that if I have to work at a job where I am weak in that area, I will be forced to learn the subject.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 9, 2012)

I totally missed a tech talk where I understand most of what's being said, but am kinda sad to hear it may be a couple of days now and not jut back up sometime today.


----------



## nrr (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Yeah I will not let a Mac soil my network. I block their Iphones from access the routers wireless by blocking their MAC Addresses. One of my Toshiba notebooks runs Ubuntu. Its a nice OS but still too limited for my needs. I only use it to play around and mess with the code to learn it more.



It really all depends on what you're doing. The scientific computing community has largely moved over to OS X workstations since about 2003-2004, and the research environment I worked in while I was working on my master's degree was all OS X. jobs.previous was mostly OS X at the desk and RHEL in the rack, and we managed some pretty impressive services, JIRA Studio being one of them. Besides, OS X is just another commercial UNIX like SGI's IRIX, which is what I grew up with.

When I was reverse-engineering hotel locks and working on circuit designs to that end, I ran Windows. The tools are better there for that.

Keeping one of North America's more prominent news sites online and well-tuned happens to mean that I get to use Linux at the desk these days. It works pretty fine for that.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Yeah, what I think is funny is that my career counselor thinks that I am crazy wanting to get a job working in areas that I am weak in despite me telling her that if I have to work at a job where I am weak in that area, I will be forced to learn the subject.



Career Counselor.... Yeah mine registered me on sites I never wanted to be on. I moved away from the area afterwards and they not help after I left the state. I think yours mind be just as closed minded as mine was. I hope you find it. I thinking of going into teaching after I finish this degree.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

nrr said:


> It really all depends on what you're doing. The scientific computing community has largely moved over to OS X workstations since about 2003-2004, and the research environment I worked in while I was working on my master's degree was all OS X. jobs.previous was mostly OS X at the desk and RHEL in the rack, and we managed some pretty impressive services, JIRA Studio being one of them. Besides, OS X is just another commercial UNIX like SGI's IRIX, which is what I grew up with.
> 
> When I was reverse-engineering hotel locks and working on circuit designs to that end, I ran Windows. The tools are better there for that.
> 
> Keeping one of North America's more prominent news sites online and well-tuned happens to mean that I get to use Linux at the desk these days. It works pretty fine for that.



Yeah I know the fad is for Apple computers. I prefer compatibility over features and coolness. My brother has a Mac, IPad, Iphones, and one Windows desktop. His Ipad crashes all the time and his Mac not work well with his Windows desktop for sharing he says. So I will stick with Windows. If the company preferred OS X then would use it. Its a personal more than professional preference. 

My work environment is 99% business like Quickbooks, Tax Software, Office 2010, etc. Not a very complex SQL Database either. So Windows works perfectly and I am comfortable with it. Now if only our ISP would keep their systems working right we be really well off. 

I see your point and hope it not look like I am arguing ^^


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Career Counselor.... Yeah mine registered me on sites I never wanted to be on. I moved away from the area afterwards and they not help after I left the state. I think yours mind be just as closed minded as mine was. I hope you find it. I thinking of going into teaching after I finish this degree.



Well, she is no longer there. The new counselors (x3) all understand my reasoning and are trying to help with that


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Well, she is no longer there. The new counselors (x3) all understand my reasoning and are trying to help with that



Thats good. Glad they working with you. I wish you luck in your search.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Thats good. Glad they working with you. I wish you luck in your search.



Thanks, I am trying to locate something further north so I can get out of the oppressive heat here in Texas


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Thanks, I am trying to locate something further north so I can get out of the oppressive heat here in Texas



New York is big place for Computer Techs atm.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Thanks, I am trying to locate something further north so I can get out of the oppressive heat here in Texas



North Carolina has some computer tech jobs in the Raleigh/Durham areas, as well in Charlotte. I know I'm aiming to help the coastal areas like my hometown Outer Banks & such, & since Hurricane Irene did a number last year & I do have family & old friends out there I want to help out my community whenever a bad hurricane like that comes along again. I stayed behind in Isabel back in 2003 & saw the damage it did...

I know computer tech folks did their duties in Issac.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 9, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> New York is big place for Computer Techs atm.





DKitty said:


> North Carolina has some computer tech jobs in the Raleigh/Durham areas, as well in Charlotte. I know I'm aiming to help the coastal areas like my hometown Outer Banks & such, & since Hurricane Irene did a number last year & I do have family & old friends out there I want to help out my community whenever a bad hurricane like that comes along again. I stayed behind in Isabel back in 2003 & saw the damage it did...
> 
> I know computer tech folks did their duties in Issac.



I'll be dropping my resumes in those areas as well


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 9, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that there are still roughly 2000 visitors on the site, but roughly 200 members logged in at this time? It's like all of FA is watching us post....


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 9, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> Did anyone else notice that there are still roughly 2000 visitors on the site, but roughly 200 members logged in at this time? It's like all of FA is watching us post....



HELLO FA! 

*waves*

STOP BEING CREEPY!


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> Did anyone else notice that there are still roughly 2000 visitors on the site, but roughly 200 members logged in at this time? It's like all of FA is watching us post....



"I ALWAYS FEEL LIKE, SOMEBODY'S WATCHING ME...~"


----------



## DKitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> HELLO FA!
> 
> *waves*
> 
> STOP BEING CREEPY!



"The creeps come out at night...the creeps come at niiiiiiiiiiight...~"


----------



## Taralack (Sep 9, 2012)

What is this thread even about anymore


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 9, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> What is this thread even about anymore



It's an experiment in existential madness and boredom.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 9, 2012)

I guess this is too high of a standard, but it would be nice if FA outages could last a day or less rather than multiple days.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 9, 2012)

ShadowEon said:


> I guess this is too high of a standard, but it would be nice if FA outages could last a day or less rather than multiple days.



Pffffff lol


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 9, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> Pffffff lol



Yes, I guess i'm a dreamer. :V lol


----------



## thoron (Sep 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;W8_Kfjo3VjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8_Kfjo3VjU[/video]

An old video from the times of "Link of the Day"

Seemed relavant.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 9, 2012)

ShadowEon said:


> I guess this is too high of a standard, but it would be nice if FA outages could last a day or less rather than multiple days.



Well, I'm no technical expert, but this time around it's like "yep, that's gonna take a while" and not "menh, I just don't feel like taking the time to fix this" type of error.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 9, 2012)

DKitty said:


> I shall look for that then! Now I believe you must have a internet provider that gives you only 3GB a month or do you only limit yourself to that?



I am at a mobile office location where ISP cannot run net under Federal regulations. Its a constructions site literally on the water. Thats why I am limited ot this on the air card. At home I have unlimited usage though


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I am at a mobile office location where ISP cannot run net under Federal regulations. Its a constructions site literally on the water. Thats why I am limited ot this on the air card. At home I have unlimited usage though



Ahhh ok *nods*

Btw good morning to everyone! No updates it seems


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Ahhh ok *nods*
> 
> Btw good morning to everyone! No updates it seems



^^ and morning. From what I read so far part will be in tomorrow so we just wait.


----------



## Charem (Sep 10, 2012)

This downtime is nothing like the downtimes of the old days.    Though I do wish staff would make slightly-more-frequent updates.  Doesn't take that long to write a blurb of info!

FA's downage has allowed me to focus a great deal on my YouTube recordings; I've been working on a new LP the last couple days, of a game called Crusader of Centy.  It's pretty fun actually.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Charem said:


> This downtime is nothing like the downtimes of the old days.    Though I do wish staff would make slightly-more-frequent updates.  Doesn't take that long to write a blurb of info!
> 
> FA's downage has allowed me to focus a great deal on my YouTube recordings; I've been working on a new LP the last couple days, of a game called Crusader of Centy.  It's pretty fun actually.



I using my time wisely too. Getting shwad on my school work.  Also getting more rest than I usually do X3

Never heard of that game. What system is it for?


----------



## Jinxxy (Sep 10, 2012)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Dragoncat (Sep 10, 2012)

ShadowEon said:


> I guess this is too high of a standard, but it would be nice if FA outages could last a day or less rather than multiple days.



It hasn't even been 24 hours yet.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Dragoncat said:


> It hasn't even been 24 hours yet.



It went down Saturday afternoon. So its been atleast 36 hours.


----------



## Dragoncat (Sep 10, 2012)

looool wow, my bad
just goes to show how I completely spaced the existence of sunday because fA was down


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Dragoncat said:


> looool wow, my bad
> just goes to show how I completely spaced the existence of sunday because fA was down




Funny thing is it does not seem like it has been that long. Time is flying by. Although when it is back up I will wait a few more hours before accessing it. Imagine the server flood that will ensue


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Funny thing is it does not seem like it has been that long. Time is flying by. Although when it is back up I will wait a few more hours before accessing it. Imagine the server flood that will ensue



They said the backup server will be slower than usual until they get a new one to replace it. Methinks when everyone will flood it, it will crash the site again by hitting F5 so many damn times ><


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> They said the backup server will be slower than usual until they get a new one to replace it. Methinks when everyone will flood it, it will crash the site again by hitting F5 so many damn times ><



I have the same worry. They should make it read-only or block submission uploads to not burden the server. Atleast then we can comment and PM everyone we know. They did this before during the server transfer. Just my idea on that. I have confidence they will fix it and it will be better.


----------



## BRN (Sep 10, 2012)

I think I'm coping pretty well with downtime. Relaxing here on the forums with this sudden wealth of new participants is great; opening up a lot more to read and a lot more activity, and not to mention the surprise of unexpected arrivals. =3


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> They should make it read-only or block submission uploads to not burden the server.




That would be most unpleasant. In my opinion, there'd be no point to go live with the site if you're not gonna let users submit uploads. 
If there is a danger of the site crashing due to users hitting F5 then I suppose it'd have to be a pretty sh*tty server. Just my two cents.


----------



## FADFRANKIE (Sep 10, 2012)

kitty dear if furaffinity comes back will you tell me 1st ok my precious sweet heart


----------



## Charem (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I using my time wisely too. Getting shwad on my school work. Also getting more rest than I usually do X3
> 
> 
> Never heard of that game. What system is it for?




Genesis.  It's a somewhat-shameless Zelda clone I stumbled upon a few days ago.  It's surprisingly colorful for a Genesis game, looking honestly like a SNES game.  Gameplay is solid, levels are interesting, music is really enjoyable.  There's a few bumps that could've been smoothed out (the English translation was done a little badly XD) but overall it's a clone done right.  =P




Quilmeleon said:


> I have the same worry. They should make it read-only or block submission uploads to not burden the server. Atleast then we can comment and PM everyone we know. They did this before during the server transfer. Just my idea on that. I have confidence they will fix it and it will be better.




I agree with this idea.  Hopefully they do this.  As long as it's not for too long.


Better working limitedly than crashing!


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

is it me, or is the latest update very ambiguous?


----------



## BRN (Sep 10, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> That would be most unpleasant. In my opinion, there'd be no point to go live with the site if you're not gonna let users submit uploads.
> If there is a danger of the site crashing due to users hitting F5 then I suppose it'd have to be a pretty sh*tty server. Just my two cents.



To my experience, FA works fine after the odd DDOS hits. It only bugs up and crashes when new things are installed - and since nothing's changing excepting the host HDD, we really shouldn't see any performance issues.


----------



## brine (Sep 10, 2012)

i agree, can we get a "read-only" mode at least ? they said @ 6am back-up version will be up "shortly", 6 hrs later, not very shortly...
i love the site, and i don't mind waiting but... please dont say you're gonna do something within a time frame,
& then keep us waiting beyond it with no further updates...
i have journals i need to read and comment on, submissions i need to veiw and comment on.


also i'm sure there are people who have commissions/transactions going that they may be
silly enough they've no secondary contact method, raise your paw if thats you ;3


i know i cannot rush anything or change anything... i really just want another update, something like
Ran out of extension cords, will post again in at least other 5 hours here, stay tuned... and then @ 4.5 hrs you post again...


----------



## thoron (Sep 10, 2012)

brine said:


> i agree, can we get a "read-only" mode at least ? they said @ 6am back-up version will be up "shortly", 6 hrs later, not very shortly...
> i love the site, and i don't mind waiting but... please dont say you're gonna do something within a time frame,
> & then keep us waiting beyond it with no further updates...
> i have journals i need to read and comment on, submissions i need to veiw and comment on.
> ...



Keep in mind though that Yak and the others have day jobs. I too would love it if they gave minute to minute updates, but for all we know he may have put the update in and then had to rush off to work.

Also, its the middle of Monday so to not have anything else to do is kind of sad.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

SIX said:


> To my experience, FA works fine after the odd DDOS hits. It only bugs up and crashes when new things are installed - and since nothing's changing excepting the host HDD, we really shouldn't see any performance issues.



From look of it its more than the host HDD. Performance issues were apparent before the crash. I was getting Error 502 nonstop since last Tuesday then Saturday it went down. Being a Techy myself I not fret over it. These things happen. 

Complain about DA more than FA. The overhead on their pages really kill performance. FA is a godsend in my opinion for us furries


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm sorry but I'm against a read-only mode. I don't even know if there IS a read only mode on FA anyway.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm against a read-only mode. I don't even know if there IS a read only mode on FA anyway.



There is. A few months ago when they were moving to a new server they blocked all submission uploads till the move was complete. Was like 24 hours of it. But people could still comment, note, make journals, etc.


----------



## brine (Sep 10, 2012)

thoron said:


> I too would love it if they gave minute to minute updates...
> 
> Also, its the middle of Monday so to not have anything else to do is kind of sad.



i didn't ask for minute to minute, i'm just saying if they set an expectation they should follow through...
or at the very minimum be honest and say " i don't know, will check back in x amount of hours " even if its 8 hrs, 10 hours... etc
at least we know when we log on we will see SOMETHING... its kinda like a repairman/field tech telling you a window, and then
blowing it and never following up... just frustraiting.  yeah my complaint does nothing to resolve the issue, i realize independant of
any discussion that is had the servers are gonna do what they're gonna do and we cannot change that...

 my Feed back is to specifically address the manner in which they communicaite updates. not minute to minute, just establish
a less vague timeframe until next update. hell if he gets off work at 5pm tell us, next update @ 5pm... easy =3

 as far as monday, and stuff to do... if you didn't get the tone/context, i was being VERY JOVIAL (jokingly)
ie ran out of extensioncords... no i am not honestly going to petition the fact that i cannot look/post on stuff...
think of this as an open letter to Admin, if i was (more)serious i would have just wrote them a PM.

 also referring to my leisure time as " sad " you're on the forum too, lol~


----------



## Maikeru (Sep 10, 2012)

brine said:


> i agree, can we get a "read-only" mode at least ? they said @ 6am back-up version will be up "shortly", 6 hrs later, not very shortly...



The FA admins are running on Valve Time.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> There is. A few months ago when they were moving to a new server they blocked all submission uploads till the move was complete. Was like 24 hours of it. But people could still comment, note, make journals, etc.



And they SPECIFICALLY state on the Site Status sub-forum paragraph header, "whenever we go into admin, READ-ONLY, or owner mode..."


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 10, 2012)

Maikeru said:


> The FA admins are running on Valve Time.



Except Valve can actually accomplish something and provide a working product while managing several other large ones.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

thoron said:


> Also, its the middle of Monday so to not have anything else to do is kind of sad.



At least I don't hit the Refresh button on my mobile phone browser...

I may be unemployed, I may not be able to go back to college, on SSI/Medicaid & fixed income, my health failing, always sick with hardly no appetite, & the people at my group home that are supposed to take care of me never take me to my therapy appointments, never return my guardian & case manager's calls...but I cope with it by drawing, listening to music, observing nature from the back porch. I always talk to my mates & my friends everyday online & on the phone, because it's what keeps me going. They're what keeps me from not giving up, from not dying. They give me the strength, the healing to live each day & to know I have the support I don't IRL.

That's not just a Monday, it's EVERYDAY. Think that's sad now?


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> At least I don't hit the Refresh button on my mobile phone browser...
> 
> I may be unemployed, I may not be able to go back to college, on SSI/Medicaid & fixed income, my health failing, always sick with hardly no appetite, & the people at my group home that are supposed to take care of me never take me to my therapy appointments, never return my guardian & case manager's calls...but I cope with it by drawing, listening to music, observing nature from the back porch. I always talk to my mates & my friends everyday online & on the phone, because it's what keeps me going. They're what keeps me from not giving up, from not dying. They give me the strength, the healing to live each day & to know I have the support I don't IRL.
> 
> That's not just a Monday, it's EVERYDAY. Think that's sad now?




First of all *hugs* and second some people do not appreciate good forum discussions nor grasp the concept of multi-tasking. I am posting this from work and will admit I check in atleat every hour to see new pos if any


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> First of all *hugs* and second some people do not appreciate good forum discussions nor grasp the concept of multi-tasking. I am posting this from work and will admit I check in atleat every hour to see new pos if any



*Nods* From my last doctor's visit I'm being referred to a gastroendologist specialist & having a endoscopy/colonoscopy double procedure.

I've had to cut out all heavy dark/red meats & dairy products, which have helped tremendously, & also switched to whole wheat bread.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> *Nods* From my last doctor's visit I'm being referred to a gastroendologist specialist & having a endoscopy/colonoscopy double procedure.
> 
> I've had to cut out all heavy dark/red meats & dairy products, which have helped tremendously, & also switched to whole wheat bread.



Ouchie D: 

I probably should do that as well. Hard to let go of my prime rib I love though. I hope things get better


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Ouchie D:
> 
> I probably should do that as well. Hard to let go of my prime rib I love though. I hope things get better



Me too hun. I've had digestive system problems throughout the years & living in this particular environment the last year, (i.e. 24/7 drama, not getting my needs met, sexuality/religious discrimination, the state trying to move me out since January, etc. etc.) has aggravated my symptoms tenfold.


----------



## Wet Coyote (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Me too hun. I've had digestive system problems throughout the years & living in this particular environment the last year, (i.e. 24/7 drama, not getting my needs met, sexuality/religious discrimination, the state trying to move me out since January, etc. etc.) has aggravated my symptoms tenfold.



Going Gluten free might help too.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Wet Coyote said:


> Going Gluten free might help too.



What all has Gluten in it?


----------



## Wet Coyote (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> What all has Gluten in it?



Most breads and wheats. Gluten is what makes bread dough sticky and stretchable - like pizza crust. A gluten free bread would be made with something like rice flour.

I know a lot of folks with digestive issues did very well after going gluten free.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, so there is. Let's hold off on doing something like that until they replace the RAID or something...right now just get the site online.

As an aside, it would be nice if the site could get people who can dedicate more time to it...I understand that the current admins, etc. care but clearly have other things to get done.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 10, 2012)

ADDITIONALLY, I think it's extremely important for the site to come back online ASAP, as quickly as possible, specifically for ARTISTS, ones that announce streams, commissions, and otherwise handle most of their work through FA. This outage is most likely costing them some money, so if not for the rest of us, do it for the artists (drawing could be part or even ALL of their income)


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 10, 2012)

What? I'm back from school and FA is still down? T_T

I wanna upload my fursona that SirRob did to me already...


----------



## Pocketmew (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Me too hun. I've had digestive system problems throughout the years & living in this particular environment the last year, (i.e. 24/7 drama, not getting my needs met, sexuality/religious discrimination, the state trying to move me out since January, etc. etc.) has aggravated my symptoms tenfold.



Sounds like what my best friend went through. She had major digestive system problems that was further aggravated from her family problems. Her family wouldn't take her to the doctor often and told her "she just had gas" so she wasn't diagnosed. Now she is in the military, and got diagnosed with Celiac Disease. She feels better now that she is gluten free. 

If cutting out gluten didn't help her symptoms the doctors said it could be colon cancer...

I feel for you, I hope you get well. Have you been diagnosed yet?


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Wet Coyote said:


> Most breads and wheats. Gluten is what makes bread dough sticky and stretchable - like pizza crust. A gluten free bread would be made with something like rice flour.
> 
> I know a lot of folks with digestive issues did very well after going gluten free.



So pretty much stop eating pizzas, breadsticks, & that sort of things too?


----------



## Pocketmew (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> So pretty much stop eating pizzas, breadsticks, & that sort of things too?



They have gluten free alternatives. But yeah, anything that has wheat you usually stay away from. Baked products..You can buy gluten free flour and bake with it though. They also have big sections in the grocery store dedicated to gluten free as well as gluten free menus at some restaurants.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Pocketmew said:


> They have gluten free alternatives. But yeah, anything that has wheat you usually stay away from. Baked products..You can buy gluten free flour and bake with it though. They also have big sections in the grocery store dedicated to gluten free as well as gluten free menus at some restaurants.



Sounds like hell as far as eating goes D: . Just my view.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Pocketmew said:


> Sounds like what my best friend went through. She had major digestive system problems that was further aggravated from her family problems. Her family wouldn't take her to the doctor often and told her "she just had gas" so she wasn't diagnosed. Now she is in the military, and got diagnosed with Celiac Disease. She feels better now that she is gluten free.
> 
> If cutting out gluten didn't help her symptoms the doctors said it could be colon cancer...
> 
> I feel for you, I hope you get well. Have you been diagnosed yet?



(TMI)
Not yet, but I have taken meds in the past for heartburn & acid reflux, & also have had reoccuring issues with stomach viruses, nausea, diarrhea & even bloody stools/hemmorhoids. When I was little I had terrible bad breath & they thought it was dental issues at first, but later it was revealed it was digestive issues.

I have been diagnosed with extremely high cholesterol & a leaky heart valve, & they're trying to get more ultrasounds of my gallbladder the next doctor visit.


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 10, 2012)

Getting a bit off-topic here guys.

I'm actually looking forward to the low-performing clone while they fix yet another RAID problem. With the site being as laggy as it is normally, I can only fathom what the substitute will be like.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Getting a bit off-topic here guys.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to the low-performing clone while they fix yet another RAID problem. With the site being as laggy as it is normally, I can only fathom what the substitute will be like.



AOL on dial-up.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> AOL on dial-up.



ROFL.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

*crawls under bed* The site is back up, but in "read-only" form. -_-

I don't wanna only look at the stuff.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> AOL on dial-up.



I had Juno. Good times, good times. 
"GET OFF THE DAMN INTERNET, I WANNA USE THE PHONE!"



TealMoon said:


> *crawls under bed* The site is back up, but in "read-only" form. -_-
> 
> I don't wanna only look at the stuff.



Oh god my damn OCD's kicking in from my inbox messages staring at me...


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> I had Juno. Good times, good times.
> "GET OFF THE DAMN INTERNET, I WANNA USE THE PHONE!"
> 
> 
> ...



Fight it X3

Off topic Godaddy.com got hacked and shut down


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> I
> Oh god my damn OCD's kicking in from my inbox messages staring at me...


 I know right. O_O



Quilmeleon said:


> Fight it X3
> 
> Off topic *Godaddy.com got hacked and shut down*


 Hahahahahahahha


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> *crawls under bed* The site is back up, but in "read-only" form. -_-
> 
> I don't wanna only look at the stuff.



All I get is Error 502 

http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o379/Yoshi5111/Error2050220September2010202012.png


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

And FA is up and slower that molasses in January


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> And FA is up and slower that molasses in January


 Well they barely somewhat finished fixing it. And now we are swarming it.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

It broke again. Damn it. :/


----------



## DKitty (Sep 10, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Well they barely somewhat finished fixing it. And now we are swarming it.



Lol the site crashed again
PEOPLE STOP HITTING F5 GO FIND YOUR FUCKING PORN SOMEWHERE ELSE >:[


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, and I am on lunch at work and am happy that the site is back up and was wanting to check out some interesting pics before lunch ends


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Lol the site crashed again



Yep


----------



## Graith (Sep 10, 2012)

And there goes our hopes and dreams...


----------



## thedesertwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

If I recall there have been several people with decent experience in code optimization that have offered their services to FA over the years... and if I also recall, quite a few of them were turned down due to potential security issues.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

I saw a bunch of people trying to upload art. Hahahahhahaha


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 10, 2012)

Well that was a fun 20 minutes...I watched 2 people.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 10, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I saw a bunch of people trying to upload art. Hahahahhahaha



Waddaya mean you "saw"? Were you literally peering over their shoulders?


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Seems its down again. Bet it got flooded then crashed again or they shut it down because of it


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Waddaya mean you "saw"? Were you literally peering over their shoulders?


 Noticed would be a better word. I had check what had been uploaded when it was read only and then when it was back online. Their submission where a bunch of boxes with the X. XD


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

thedesertwolf said:


> If I recall there have been several people with decent experience in code optimization that have offered their services to FA over the years... and if I also recall, quite a few of them were turned down due to potential security issues.





Yeah, not to mention that 'neer and the other admins are paranoid as heck (and I don't blame them on that), but a simple non-disclosure form for those wishing to help would go a long way. Basically those helping with the coding would have to sign the form before starting work, and if they violate the conditions stated on the form, they would have to pay any and all penalties stipulated in the form (which could be used to help with getting the site new servers, etc).


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Yeah, not to mention that 'neer and the other admins are paranoid as heck (and I don't blame them on that), but a simple non-disclosure form for those wishing to help would go a long way. Basically those helping with the coding would have to sign the form before starting work, and if they violate the conditions stated on the form, they would have to pay any and all penalties stipulated in the form (which could be used to help with getting the site new servers, etc).



Problem there is the Internet is so anonymous can never be 100% sure that is person on other end of that chat. I agree with their paranoia as well


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

It's back to a really slow read only.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Problem there is the Internet is so anonymous can never be 100% sure that is person on other end of that chat. I agree with their paranoia as well



I agree, but there has to be some give and take, that is why I was suggesting the non-disclosure form


----------



## thedesertwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Really it would do a hell of a lot of good to get all the bugs worked out before fully onlining it again. I've a few friends here who are both furs and who work for IBM out here doing code optimization for the past several years. Just you know, fixing all of the coding issues would probably help prevent the most common errors that come up on FA. 

Shame it is highly unlikely to ever happen though >:


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I agree, but there has to be some give and take, that is why I was suggesting the non-disclosure form



No one abides by those forms from my past business experience. I get information I should never get from other company's employees. 

Maybe if those coding were monitored heavily. Got to be some furries that would do it for free that they can trust. I honestly do not know


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

thedesertwolf said:


> Really it would do a hell of a lot of good to get all the bugs worked out before fully onlining it again. I've a few friends here who are both furs and who work for IBM out here doing code optimization for the past several years. Just you know, fixing all of the coding issues would probably help prevent the most common errors that come up on FA.
> 
> Shame it is highly unlikely to ever happen though >:



I agree, that is why I suggested that 'neer and Co. have those that want to help with the coding sign a non-disclosure form that they can assess severe penalties on those who use the info to hurt the site.

Dragoneer and Yak, if you two are seeing this, consider what I am saying as this may be the best option to get help with the site's coding.


----------



## thedesertwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> No one abides by those forms from my past business experience. I get information I should never get from other company's employees.
> 
> Maybe if those coding were monitored heavily. Got to be some furries that would do it for free that they can trust. I honestly do not know



There have been a lot of offers over the years. Think essentially zero of them were ever taken up on. Shame too, for how broad the fandom is we do have a lot of talent in both the tech fields and artistry .... Doubt it'll really lead to any changes as this failure was a hardware fault.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

thedesertwolf said:


> There have been a lot of offers over the years. Think essentially zero of them were ever taken up on. Shame too, for how broad the fandom is we do have a lot of talent in both the tech fields and artistry .... Doubt it'll really lead to any changes as this failure was a hardware fault.



Yup there is a lot of talent. I would offer my time and services for free if I had more web design experience. I am not comfortable enough to play around with PHP on a site this size yet in my view. Only read 7 books need to read more. 

My Professor in my Software Hacking & Security class said this "Hardware and software fail together." That being said if the HD was failing and was on a truly RAID system then the software failed to keep the system running off a mirrored volume and thus the site crashed.


----------



## nrr (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Problem there is the Internet is so anonymous can never be 100% sure that is person on other end of that chat. I agree with their paranoia as well



I went drinking with a couple of the folks who run FA, and I was still cold shouldered.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

nrr said:


> I went drinking with a couple of the folks who run FA, and I was still cold shouldered.



What happened? Never drank before


----------



## super boo (Sep 10, 2012)

What is the point of read only if I can't even check my inbox? D:


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 10, 2012)

At first I thought it said interesting music XD
Tho I am not surprised it broke the record of more online on the forums tho.
FA being down seems to make people panic for all kinds of reasons.



super boo said:


> What is the point of read only if I can't even check my inbox? D:



Its a start in getting it back into full swing.  
Think of it as a test mode to see if working to the public right while they finish fixing the rest of it.


----------



## thedesertwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Probably best way to go about it would to be, at least for the code cleanup, taking a look at FA to see what errors are still lingering, offer a solution to it and if not take a look at how similar sites without the problems FA has are built and see about working out how you could apply their works to FA in general. 

Again... this is wholly dependent on the administration staff allowing you within three hundred miles of the source code.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

thedesertwolf said:


> Probably best way to go about it would to be, at least for the code cleanup, taking a look at FA to see what errors are still lingering, offer a solution to it and if not take a look at how similar sites without the problems FA has are built and see about working out how you could apply their works to FA in general.
> 
> Again... this is wholly dependent on the administration staff allowing you within three hundred miles of the source code.



Then its a question of which site to emulate. The choices are slim. Closest thing to FA's site I seen is Sofurry.


----------



## thedesertwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Then its a question of which site to emulate. The choices are slim. Closest thing to FA's site I seen is Sofurry.



Yeahhh... Sofurry / Formerly Yiffstar ... has gone through a hell of a lot of revisions over the years, Recall that 3-4 years ago it was slightly more stable then a Jenga tower. Only Slightly but they've been willing to accept outside help to fix their code issues, Took forever and a half but I do not think the site itself has gone down for quite some time ((The chat is wholly another story ))


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2012)

Everytime I go to SoFurry my anti-virus freaks out.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I actually thought Fa went down because some irate sonic fan wanted some payback for taking away his porn.

(yay , my 200) post


----------



## thedesertwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Hunter said:


> I actually thought Fa went down because some irate sonic fan wanted some payback for taking away his porn.
> 
> (yay , my 200) post



Probably not, hardware failure usually has very little to do with normal user interface with FA.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 10, 2012)

thedesertwolf said:


> Probably not, hardware failure usually has very little to do with normal user interface with FA.


There's nothing normal about sonic fanboys but in all probably considering there are way easier ,more devastating ways to crash a server , it's probably was just a hardware failure unless we are dealing with a really sneaky and angry fanboy .


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 10, 2012)

Hunter said:


> There's nothing normal about sonic fanboys but in all probably considering there are way easier ,more devastating ways to crash a server , it's probably was just a hardware failure unless we are dealing with a really sneaky and angry fanboy .



Now now now, saying there's something wrong with someone's like is a way to start trolling. Someone could easily say that about what you like too. :3


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 10, 2012)

would be nice to be able to access the note system while in read only mode as I am waiting for some info from a couple of artists concerning commissions


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 10, 2012)

thedesertwolf said:


> Yeahhh... Sofurry / Formerly Yiffstar ... has gone through a hell of a lot of revisions over the years, Recall that 3-4 years ago it was slightly more stable then a Jenga tower. Only Slightly but they've been willing to accept outside help to fix their code issues, Took forever and a half but I do not think the site itself has gone down for quite some time ((The chat is wholly another story ))



I not see it as being user friendly though. Which is why i not bother to upload to it. Not to mention SoFurry comment system is too different. Reminds me of DA in too many ways. I prefer simplicity and FA has that.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> Now now now, saying there's something wrong with someone's like is a way to start trolling. Someone could easily say that about what you like too. :3



Fanboy : derogatory , someone who is so obsessed with with a subject that he is unable to think or talk about anything else , by definition not normal.
Trolling : to intentionally provoke drama at others expense for personal enjoyment (aka lolz) , technically inapplicable because no one was specifically targeted  , note my attempt at satire might has well have been a thread land mine.
Hunter not being normal : i have a note from my doctor stating it is so (true and appropriately funny in this situation)


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Fanboy : derogatory , someone who is so obsessed with with a subject that he is unable to think or talk about anything else , by definition not normal.
> Trolling : to intentionally provoke drama at others expense for personal enjoyment (aka lolz) , technically inapplicable because no one was specifically targeted  , note my attempt at satire might has well have been a thread land mine.
> Hunter not being normal : i have a note from my doctor stating it is so (true and appropriately funny in this situation)




Lol, i've never interacted with you before but I don't think it was really a big issue either way, and when you state any group, it could be seen as an attack against that group. Like saying leftist fascists have screws loose.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 11, 2012)

I really don't understand why we cannot even read notes in read-only mode. Only blocked out...


----------



## ferretsage (Sep 11, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> I really don't understand why we cannot even read notes in read-only mode. Only blocked out...



Activity log. I think. I agree, it is frustrating. I have two more comments, but can't check what they were.

I CAN'T STAND THE ANTICIPATION 

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## Hunter (Sep 11, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> Lol, i've never interacted with you before but I don't think it was really a big issue either way, and when you state any group, it could be seen as an attack against that group. Like saying leftist fascists have screws loose.



Leftist fascists don't have screws loose ? 
The probability of a full blown hard core sonic fanboy lurking this thread atm are next to nil anyway and even then only about 15% of all sonic fans are that bad .
I could go on with multiple social psychological analysis about obsession but this is not the appropriate thread for this.

In the end it may have been a badly worded attempt at levity and if any sonic fanboy have been offended , i will humbly apologize .

I leave with this ... if your not worth a joke , your worth nothing.


----------



## yak (Sep 11, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Except Valve can actually accomplish something and provide a working product while managing several other large ones.


Stop comparing FA to corporations where people do what they do for a fat pay check and as the only part of their day job.
Give me a salary of a Valve's dev, stand back and watch a couple of months. I'll quit my day job and have all the time in the world to do things on FA.
If not I'll keep on trying to accomplish what I can in the spare time that I have. 



nrr said:


> I went drinking with a couple of the folks who run FA, and I was still cold shouldered.


You're saying this like you're still interested  Are you?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 11, 2012)

yak said:


> You're saying this like you're still interested  Are you?



Sorry for jumping in XP but hell, I'd be interested. I got a little coding experience myself...


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 11, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Sorry for jumping in XP but hell, I'd be interested. I got a little coding experience myself...



Wasting the energy it took to post this, honestly. I've seen people volunteer time after time to work on FA's coding to improve the site, but they've all been turned away without so much as a glance at their qualifications. The tech team is understaffed and overworked, yet the admins absolutely refuse to resolve the issue by bringing in more people that can resolve the bugs and actually work on and implement the site improvements that have been promised time after time but have yet to be delivered.


----------



## nrr (Sep 11, 2012)

yak said:


> You're saying this like you're still interested  Are you?



I'm ready to talk shop when you are.


----------



## DKitty (Sep 11, 2012)

Good morning everyone!

I see some computer techies have been fighting/debating through the night over the site crashing again & going to read-only mode again, bringing up the "Site Being Hacked by A Sonic-Porn Fanboy Theory" which is legit only by Chris-chan standards, & offering to be on FA Staff to code the site better. 

*Sighs* I miss the best stuff after 9pm EST.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I see some computer techies have been fighting/debating through the night over the site crashing again & going to read-only mode again, bringing up the "Site Being Hacked by A Sonic-Porn Fanboy Theory" which is legit only by Chris-chan standards, & offering to be on FA Staff to code the site better.
> 
> *Sighs* I miss the best stuff after 9pm EST.



Morning 

You have to get sleep. I missed it all too as I called it a night early as well. Nice to see some activity though


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 11, 2012)

Now that fa's in read only mode, furs have gone back to browsing the site even in it's simplified mode.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> Now that fa's in read only mode, furs have gone back to browsing the site even in it's simplified mode.



I must admit I am browsing it


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I must admit I am browsing it



I hopped on for a full 10 minutes but then gave up lol.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> I hopped on for a full 10 minutes but then gave up lol.



I am using this time to browse through galleries of all those I watch to see if I missed anything. If so I bookmark it for fav when full functionality is back up


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I am using this time to browse through galleries of all those I watch to see if I missed anything. If so I bookmark it for fav when full functionality is back up


Personally I don't  fave unless someone has drawn the art I already know or its of my character. I have found that I can use a booru to upload all my free/commissioned artwork to, lol.


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 11, 2012)

yak said:


> Stop comparing FA to corporations where people do what they do for a fat pay check and as the only part of their day job.


I'm pretty sure that's what I was saying.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> Personally I don't  fave unless someone has drawn the art I already know or its of my character. I have found that I can use a booru to upload all my free/commissioned artwork to, lol.



I do the same to my photobucket account using a uploader plug-in in Firefox. I fav so I can find it on my PC later. I normally on the net using my phone and lots of submission notices pulls extra data. So I keep that section cleared regularly


----------



## stripestiger (Sep 11, 2012)

Charem said:


> This downtime is nothing like the downtimes of the old days.    Though I do wish staff would make slightly-more-frequent updates.  Doesn't take that long to write a blurb of info!
> 
> FA's downage has allowed me to focus a great deal on my YouTube recordings; I've been working on a new LP the last couple days, of a game called Crusader of Centy.  It's pretty fun actually.



where whould that be?


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

stripestiger said:


> where whould that be?



Are you asking for his Youtube page?


----------



## Charem (Sep 11, 2012)

stripestiger said:


> where whould that be?



My YouTube page can be found here: http://www.youtube.com/user/charemthecharmeleon

I greatly appreciate any support to it.  I'm a YouTube Partner and it makes me money (not much, but anything helps of course!) when people watch/subscribe.  :3  I post a video a day at 5 PM CST, so I try to supply both quantity and quality.


----------



## stripestiger (Sep 11, 2012)

Charem said:


> My YouTube page can be found here: http://www.youtube.com/user/charemthecharmeleon
> 
> I greatly appreciate any support to it.  I'm a YouTube Partner and it makes me money (not much, but anything helps of course!) when people watch/subscribe.  :3  I post a video a day at 5 PM CST, so I try to supply both quantity and quality.


ok


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Charem said:


> My YouTube page can be found here: http://www.youtube.com/user/charemthecharmeleon
> 
> I greatly appreciate any support to it.  I'm a YouTube Partner and it makes me money (not much, but anything helps of course!) when people watch/subscribe.  :3  I post a video a day at 5 PM CST, so I try to supply both quantity and quality.



Been on your subscribed list for a while fellow poke ^^


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Sep 11, 2012)

Is anyone else horribly amused that there is porn of Cream the rabbit stuck on the front page?  I giggle everytime I see it.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> Is anyone else horribly amused that there is porn of Cream the rabbit stuck on the front page?  I giggle everytime I see it.



*facepaw*


----------



## Tartii (Sep 11, 2012)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> Is anyone else horribly amused that there is porn of Cream the rabbit stuck on the front page?  I giggle everytime I see it.



Considering the irony of it all? Yes it is quite hilarious.
And waaah I hope FA comes back up to full functionality soon. I have so much art I want to share and find myself with way too much extra time xD


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Sep 11, 2012)

I think adding more coders would be a good decision. There's a lot of stigma against adding just jack off the street but most of the people who volunteer have proven that they honestly know their shit one way or another. Plus time zones mean that yak's updates generally only come very late at night in the US.

Off topic: It'd also be cool if FA had a good long-term business plan so that when things like this happen they don't come out of someone's pocket/have to run donation drives like in the past. I've seen subscription options, website hosting options, advertisement options (afaik the only one that was implemented) and a few other things tossed around in the past. I realize "Ferrox is coming" might be the answer here, but Ferrox has been scrapped over and over again. A business plan to take care of the contingencies would be a wise course of action. No singular person should be paying for hard drives and so forth when there are options even barring donations. I do understand every member of staff is a volunteer but this does not exclude FA from needing sustainability options.


----------



## Tartii (Sep 11, 2012)

The only thing I think that is holding the staff back and keeping it to 'close friends' or people they know is because of predictability. They may be nervous about hiring somebody they know nothing about on a site they themselves have to keep up and running. The bigger the staff, the more they have to keep a far closer eye on the staffs actions. If something happens on the site and an admin is responsible its less of a "I know who may have done this because I know their personality" and more of a "I need to go to every single admin to try and really break down who it may have been." Now, while having a contract holding them responsible in many drastic ways to prevent things like this happening would definatly solve most of the issues, but this is just my two cents when I try to put myself in that situation.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, let me put it this way. When I was asked to be on staff it was because I had compiled a list of all the suggestions in a gigantic thread, just because I felt like it. No one really knew me. No one really knew yak, who came aboard at around the same time. So that was an exception to the 'only close friends/known persons' idea. Forum mods are, as far as I know, still chosen from users who seem very helpful. They are not known otherwise. Really the risk only lies in allowing major access, which can be attained anyway if you know what you're doing. 

So in the end, the risk becomes minimal simply due to the fact that...if you want it, you can get it anyway. So why not let someone come in to help fix things that need fixing?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 11, 2012)

ArrowTibbs said:


> So why not let someone come in to help fix things that need fixing?



I've been asking this question for quite a while now, and the entirety of the staff refuses to give an answer to it. All we can do is speculate - which the popular theory seems to be that Neer and Yak are too paranoid to let anyone else touch the coding because "OH GOD OH GOD FA HAS SO MANY ENEMIES THEY'RE SURE TO BE ONE AND THE SITE WILL DIE FOREVAAAAAR!"

I've seen sites with half the userbase FA has with twice the tech staff. And you know what? It looks good and, most importantly, it actually works. So far as I can tell, the only reason the communities in said sites aren't rivaling FA is because of the reputations said sites have acrued over the years in comparison. And yes, the sites I'm refering to have an all volunteer staff, including the tech team. 

There isn't a shortage of volunteers around FAF, and surely an even larger number that keep to the mainsite without touching the forums, so what's the issue here with the blatant refusal to solve such a blatant and glaring problem in the staff numbers?


----------



## Lavi (Sep 11, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Yes, we simulate hardware failures and take down the site all the time, at a drop of a hat, because of relatively minor drama issues.
> 
> All the time.
> 
> For those who are impared, the above was sarcasm. The answer is no.



Always professional, as well.


----------



## teil (Sep 12, 2012)

I just know that from now on, I'll be having commissioners send me their information through email. That way I can get a hold of them at any time if I really need to. 
I've been finishing what commissions I can, but I have plenty more and I can't get to the information I need to complete them. I'm going insane. xDD


----------



## super boo (Sep 12, 2012)

teil said:


> I just know that from now on, I'll be having commissioners send me their information through email. That way I can get a hold of them at any time if I really need to.
> I've been finishing what commissions I can, but I have plenty more and I can't get to the information I need to complete them. I'm going insane. xDD



Now that FA's back in read-only mode, couldn't you go to your commissioners' profiles and get their contact info from there? Or do they not have anything? D:


----------



## Tartii (Sep 12, 2012)

teil said:


> I just know that from now on, I'll be having commissioners send me their information through email. That way I can get a hold of them at any time if I really need to.
> I've been finishing what commissions I can, but I have plenty more and I can't get to the information I need to complete them. I'm going insane. xDD



Ahaha yeah that is what I had to end up doing. xD I learned that the hard way the last couple times FA went down randomly. Also, if you do that, make sure to stress to send their reference images as ATTACHMENTS and not links! Otherwise, if FA goes down and they send you links...well sheeooot you can't look at them! xD


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 12, 2012)

teil said:


> I just know that from now on, I'll be having commissioners send me their information through email. That way I can get a hold of them at any time if I really need to.
> I've been finishing what commissions I can, but I have plenty more and I can't get to the information I need to complete them. I'm going insane. xDD


I'm having the same problem, lmao.
Not wigging about it though.. moreso enjoying the forced time off.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

super boo said:


> Now that FA's back in read-only mode, couldn't you go to your commissioners' profiles and get their contact info from there? Or do they not have anything? D:



I don't think most people openingly have their IM emails or normal contact emails up on their profile. Some do but people who don't want to be bothered by random fur folk with a boner don't.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 12, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn not there are 504 errors showing up


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 12, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn not there are 504 errors showing up



Works fine for me. In fact best news ever today Primary Back Online


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 12, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Works fine for me. In fact best news ever today Primary Back Online



I did a refresh after seeing this, and got what you posted. I was getting Gateway Error 504 for a while before posting my reply


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 12, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I did a refresh after seeing this, and got what you posted. I was getting Gateway Error 504 for a while before posting my reply



Must have been the small window when they were moving servers again that you met that error. Bet it will run better than before now after the initial flood of art X3.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 12, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Must have been the small window when they were moving servers again that you met that error. Bet it will run better than before now after the initial flood of art X3.



I hope so


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 12, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I hope so



I am getting it now X3


----------



## maxgoof (Sep 13, 2012)

Yak said:
			
		

> Database server is fine, moving the database back on to it. Could take a while, but should be finished today. (posted, 9/12/12, 7:26AM EDT)





			
				Yak said:
			
		

> Still importing the database, about 75% done. (posted, 9/13/12, 1:06AM EDT)



The time is now 7:30AM, 24 hours after first post. FA is still in read-only mode.

Underestimating time needed again?


----------



## BRN (Sep 13, 2012)

maxgoof said:


> The time is now 7:30AM, 24 hours after first post. FA is still in read-only mode.
> 
> Underestimating time needed again?



Deal with that.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Sep 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Deal with that.



^ this so much.

@maxgoof Come on man FA aint the world so be paitient you will have your cute furry art and porn soon enough.


----------



## maxgoof (Sep 13, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> ^ this so much.
> 
> @maxgoof Come on man FA aint the world so be paitient you will have your cute furry art and porn soon enough.



Oh, I can deal with it, fine. I have a lot of other things I can do.

That does not, however, mean I don't notice yet another underestimate of time needed for restoration. It seems to happen just about every time.

It's not like they don't have experience in restoring the database, for heaven's sake. When you say importing the database should take no more than 17 hours, and it takes 50% more time than that (so far), you're doing your estimate wrong.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 13, 2012)

Welp, it's back.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 13, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> Welp, it's back.



Time to stop posting on the forums?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 13, 2012)

Good idea.

The mainsite influx is dire.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> Welp, it's back.



Thank goodnes.

Now, thank you mainsiters for posting here. Now get out.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 13, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Thank goodnes.
> 
> Now, thank you mainsiters for posting here. Now get out.



I think I will still post here anyway because I can


----------



## DKitty (Sep 13, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I think I will still post here anyway because I can



Annnnnnnd...I think I shall title this thread officially since I'm the OP of it, "DKitty's Legendary FA Downtime Thread & Its Convos: From Beginning to End"


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2012)

Is it me or is the site faster since it came back on?


----------



## BRN (Sep 13, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it me or is the site faster since it came back on?



 Well, it wasn't all that fast back when it was off.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Well, it wasn't all that fast back when it was off.



*in comparrison to my experience of the site prior to its failboating.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 13, 2012)

DKitty said:


> Annnnnnnd...I think I shall title this thread officially since I'm the OP of it, "DKitty's Legendary FA Downtime Thread & Its Convos: From Beginning to End"



X3 love the title



Fallowfox said:


> Is it me or is the site faster since it came back on?



New hardware and updated OS makes a big difference in any computing environment



SIX said:


> Well, it wasn't all that fast back when it was off.



X3


----------



## yak (Sep 13, 2012)

maxgoof said:


> When you say importing the database should take no more than 17 hours, and it takes 50% more time than that (so far), you're doing your estimate wrong.


It's difficult to estimate the time required for the database import seeing as you have to account for:
* data growth since the last time
* data reduction from cleaning up technical/temporary data
* different hardware
* different levels of optimization of said hardware and the database software it runs


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 13, 2012)

maxgoof said:


> Oh, I can deal with it, fine. I have a lot of other things I can do.
> 
> That does not, however, mean I don't notice yet another underestimate of time needed for restoration. It seems to happen just about every time.
> 
> It's not like they don't have experience in restoring the database, for heaven's sake. When you say importing the database should take no more than 17 hours, and it takes 50% more time than that (so far), you're doing your estimate wrong.



I will never understand how those with absolutely no experience dealing with data transfers expect things to be instant and accurate. I doubt your even aware of the large size FA's Database is. Fast is not always better. Slow transfers help guarantee less data corruption in my experience. 

Focus on the keyword "*should *" then "take"  which means possibly shorter or longer than expected. 

Just be glad its up and running. 

End rant and not trying to be mean but it irritates me when users get upset something takes longer than expected due to potential issues. I deal with this daily at my place of employment when I backup our database offsite daily. 



yak said:


> It's difficult to estimate the time required for the database import seeing as you have to account for:
> * data growth since the last time
> * data reduction from cleaning up technical/temporary data
> * different hardware
> * different levels of optimization of said hardware and the database software it runs



Sorry to hear some people are so picky to complain when they not know what their talking about nor have any experience dealing with this issue. Your patience sir is far more than what I would have to users like that in this situation. 

That being said thank you for fixing the problem. Love the site ^^


----------

